# Pakistani Bully Kutha



## terry5

*Pakistani Mastiff*
*Information and Pictures*


*




*

*Karat the Bully Kutta at 4 years old—"This is a purebred Pakistani Bully Kutta *

*There are various types of Bully Kutta from region to region. Some of the well-known types are:


Ancient Type Bully Kutta
Aseel Bully Kutta
Mastiff Type Bully Kutta
Nagi Bully Kutta
Modern Bully Kutta
The skin of the Pakistani Bully Kutta (Pakistani Mastiff) is loose and thin but tough. This is a distinctive characteristic of the breed. The skin around the lower jaw and neck is loose. They have a deep brisket. One of the most important characteristics is the very muscular, thick bones. They have broad, wide jaws. The back is long with the tail tapering to a fine point. Their gait resembles that of a lion. The Pakistani Bully Kutta has a short, smooth coat that is usually white in color, however fawn, black and harlequin colors are also found.

The Pakistani Bully Kutta (Pakistani Mastiff) is a powerful Mastiff. They are also known as the "Beast From The East." They are a very intelligent and noble breed. This is an extremely dominant dog and is only recommended for experienced dog owners. They can be very difficult to handle if placed with the wrong owner. Pakistani Bully Kuttas are very trainable. They are loyal and protective of their master and property. With proper exercise, leadership,socialization and training, the Pakistani Bully Kutta can make an amenable companion for responsible and knowledgeable owners. Well raised Bully Kuttas are good with kids, very loving and playful. In their homeland they are mostly used for protection and guarding purposes, but are sometimes unfortunately used for dog fighting, and raised to be aggressive toward other dogs, aloof, not tolerating strangers. This Mastiff will not listen if it senses that it is stronger minded than its owner. Owners need to possess a natural air of authority to their demeanor. The objective in training this dog is to achieve pack leader status. It is a natural instinct for a dog to have an order in its pack. When wehumans live with dogs, we become their pack. The entire pack cooperates under a single leader; lines are clearly defined and rules are set. Because a dog communicates his displeasure with growling and eventually biting, all other humans MUST be higher up in the order than the dog. The humans must be the ones making the decisions, not the dogs. That is the only way your relationship with your dog can be a complete success. When owners make it absolutely clear they are alpha over the dog in a calm, but very firm manner, and the dog is well exercised, trained and socialized they can be very good family companions.






Height: 32 - 40 inches (81 - 101 cm) (slightly less for females)
Weight: 150 - 170 pounds (68 - 77 kg) Some dogs can be over 200 pounds. One dog is known to have grown to 230 pounds.








There are many theories about the origin of this breed. According to the most logical theory there was already a Mastiff breed present in sub-continent of Indo-Pakistan which was used for hunting, guarding and many other purposes. When Britain conquered the sub-continent of Indo-Pakistan, the British soldiers brought their Mastiff type dogs, Bull Terriers and other breeds along with them. These dogs were crossed with the local breed. And that’s why there are different types of Bully Kuttas (Pakistani Mastiffs). There is a theory that this breed was originated in the desert areas of Sindh. That's why it is also called a "Sindh Mastiff." They are a Molosser type dog from Pakistan and are largely found in that region. The word "Bully" comes from the root word of Punjabi (a language spoken by inhabitants of the historical Province of Punjab of Pakistan) "Bohli" which is pronounced as "Boo-Lee" means "heavily wrinkled." And Kutta is a word of Punjabi or Urdu language which means "dog." Thus, Bully Kutta means "heavily wrinkled dog."









*

*



*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## terry5

Bully Kutta is a descendant of the extinct breed Alaunt that originated in Sindh (desert area of Kutch), Rajasthan and South Punjab (Bhawalpur) regions of modern-day Pakistan.

The earliest glimpse of this breed comes from an old painting of Mughal Era where Mughal Emperor Akbar is hunting with Bully Kutta type dog (Sindhi Mastiff) along with cheetahs on a hunting expeditions.

There are accounts of Bully Kutta dog fighting in Punjab during the reign of Maha Rajah Ranjit Singh, the first Maharaja of the Sikh Empire.]] However the appearance of modern day bully Kutta may happen been achieved by cross breeding with other breeds as theories suggest that, during the British invasion, the British soldiers brought English mastiff dogs and English Bull terriors and staffordshire bull terrier with them to India. These dogs later bred with the regional Sindhi mastiff breeds [1].

Bully Kuttas are now enjoying a healthy increase in popularity, either as a working/protector dog or as a family pet. All over the world, they are used variously as "hog dogs" (catching escaped pigs or hunting razorbacks)

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

I've seen these - they look small in pictures, but holy shit....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani Bully Dog*
Pit Bulls are the dogs mainly used for dog fights. However, Pakistani Bully or locally called “Bully Kuttas”, are a breed of Pakistani guard-dogs known for their tenacity and strength.

Pakistani Bully Dogs, native of Sindh and adjoining areas of *Pakistani Punjab*. were used by the nobility in the past for hunting games, but with the passage of time, their hunting tasks have diminished and they now act mainly as watchdogs.


They are a very intelligent and noble breed. Pakistani Bully Dog is an extremely dominant dog and is only recommended for experienced dog owners.

*Pakistani Bully Description*







@Credit: Pure Bully Kutta Of Pakistan (FB)


Large
Massive head with a black mask
Overestimated small drooping ears
Thin and loose skin but tough. The skin around the lower jaw and neck is loose
Very muscular, thick bones and wide jaws
The back is long with the tail tapering to a fine point
Usually white in color, however fawn, black and harlequin colors are also found
Life expectancy of about 8 to 10 years
*Pakistani Bully Height & Weight*


Height: 32 – 40 inches (81 – 101 cm) (slightly less for females)
Weight: 150 – 170 pounds (68 – 77 kg) Some dogs can be over 200 pounds.



*What Does Indian Alangu Mastiff Mean?*

The Bully Kutta is also referred to as the *Indian Alangu Mastiff*. The rare breed of Bully Kutta are from South Indian districts of Thanjavur and Tiruchi.

*Other Names of Pakistani Bully*

Pakistani Bully has several other names including:


Pakistani Mastiff
Sindh Mastiff
Bully Kutta
Pakistani Bulli
PBK
Let’s check out some interesting Pakistani Bully Dog facts:

*1. Pakistani Bully Dogs Boosts Punjab’s Macho Image*





@Credits: BULLY KUTTA Lovers (FB)

Due to its *macho image and killer instincts*, affluent Punjabis in the adjoining areas like Bathinda, Ferozepur and other bordering districts of Indian Punjab as well Sri Ganganagar district dominated by Punjabi farmers compete to acquire this dog.

According to the _Times Of India_, more than 1,000 masculine Bullies are now owned in regions like Abohar, Mansa, Malerkotla, Muktsar, Ferozepur, Faridkot and Fazilka districts of Punjab and adjoining Ganganagar in Rajasthan.

Some of these Pakistani Bullies have been imported from Pakistan while others have been bred in India.

*2. The ISI Connection & The Mughal Emperor Akbar*






What does ISI, world’s most known and famous spy agency has to do with the the “Pakistani Bully”?

In India, _*Pakistani* _Bully in the context of *Pakistan* gives the first impression to many of the term being used for an ISI fellow being.

Akbar The Great – third and one of the greatest rulers of the Mughal Dynasty in India was a big fan of Pakistani Bully. Really??

The popularity of the story that, the great Mughal king used to go on hunting with the Bully Kutta (along with cheetahs) inspired many young Punjabis. This led to the fact that many of the youth bought male bully pups due to their strength, ferocity and Mughal connection.

*3. Pakistani Bully Dog Price in India*





@Credits: Pakistani Bully Kutta Pups and dogs for sale (FB)

The price of Pakistani Bully in India may vary. Normally vaccinated Pakistani Bully Puppies are available between ₹6000 to ₹50000.

There is a “Pakistani Bully Kutta Pups and Dogs for Dale” Facebook page, where you can find really cute Pakistani Bully puppies.

*4. Pakistani Bully Dog Attack*

The Pakistani Bully is used in Pakistan in big-money dogfights and has fierce reputation around the world for its aggressiveness. An intense Bully Kutta fight can go on for an hour.

Dogfight is banned in Afghanistan and Pakistan.

*5. Pakistani Bully – “Beast From The East”*






Pakistani Bully Kuttas are also known as the “Beast From The East.”

Pakistani Bully Dogs are considered to be highly trainable due to their loyalty and protectiveness of their master and property. They can be turned into an an amenable companion with proper exercise, leadership, socialization and training.

Pakistani Bully Kuttas raised with proper care and training are good with kids, very loving and playful. They are raised to be aggressive toward other dogs, aloof, not tolerating strangers.

When Bully Kuttas are well exercised, trained and socialized they can be very good family companions.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 544_delta

magnificent beasts...but i hate dogfighting

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I owned one for a while .. The dog was over 5 tall and literally used to drag me with it.. I had to give it away coz my mother hated it and the neighbours were shyt scared when i took it out for walk..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Asad-Ali

Gulter+bully k cross sy khanda-bully kutta hota ha hunting k liya sab sy alaw nasal


----------



## Taimoor Khan

They are ancient and only Pakistan breed dogs. They should be named a Pakistani Shepard like German Shepard. Vicious, huge, yet beautiful breed. Anything outside household which they are not familiar with is instantly recognized as a threat. Very loyal. They are not your average dog that you will have as a pet to shampoo and manicure and pedicure, they are pure aggression.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Taimoor Khan said:


> They are ancient and only Pakistan breed dogs. They should be named a Pakistani Shepard like German Shepard. Vicious, huge, yet beautiful breed. Anything outside household which they are not familiar with is instantly recognized as a threat. Very loyal. They are not your average dog that you will have as a pet to shampoo and manicure and pedicure, they are pure aggression.



Not really Pakistani Mastiff i(that's what it's called Internationally) isn't the only indigenous Pakistani dog breed..


----------



## terry5

The Bully Kuttas on Kashmir side are bigger, due to having more Gaddi Kutta influence, the latter is another local LGD type. This results in thicker skin and thicker coats (a bit more fur). Due to the LGD influence these dogs have bigger heads and sometimes larger teeth and are able to make more damage than "normal" Bully Kuttas. The usual Bully Kutta has indeed a "houndish" head shape and has more the phenotype like Mosquiller decribes it and without any doubt they have sighthound influence.




*This legendary Pakistani dog (although we have to say that the Pakistani dogs are the better bred fighters)* is thought by some of its fanciers to have remained pure and unchanged since ancient times, while others question its true origin and background. Although there is some evidence that the Pakistani Bully Kutta was developed from the Sage Koochee and there are lines with Gaddi influence another native LGD type, old Persian Alaunts, Afghani Gawi Bulldogs, Indian Mastiffs, Assyrian Mastiffs and dogs introduced by Alexander the Great, who in opposite to many peoples knowledge also brought dogs to the Indian sub-continent (although most people only know the story that he brought TM-like dogs back to his country, but he died on his way back) and many other types that people bring into play, quite a few authorities believe it is a result of crossing local hunting dogs, especially sighthounds with German Mastiffs, German Pointers, English Mastiffs and Bulldog types, as well as other western breeds brought to the region by the British soldiers in the 1700's.
It is a know fact, that the same type of English Bull Terriers that have been brought to Argentina, have been brought to India too and Pakistan used to be an Indian province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share, very ferocious looking dog breed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah1398

I have seen a couple of them locking jaws during fights and it was so intense that it was last time i stopped by any such tournament. These beasts wnt let its jaw loose till it has made sure its adversary is in shambles.


----------



## terry5

[Bregs] said:


> nice share, very ferocious looking dog breed



hi,yes beautiful looking dog .






*Sindh Mastiff*

Extremely rare even in India, the ancient Sindh Mastiff is more commonly found in Pakistan, where it is used as a fighting dog. The Sindh Mastiff was originally a large game hunting dog kept by Indian Royalty, but was eventually abandoned in favour of cheetahs, which proved to be superiour and far more entertaining hunters.





It should be noted that there is also a separate variety known as the Pakistani Sindh Mastiff, which was developed by crossing the Indian Sindh Dogge with the Bully Kutta. Another breed confused with the Sindh Mastiff is the hunting breed known as the South-Indian Mastiff, sometimes referred to as the Sindh Hound or the Alangu Mastiff, achieved by crossing the Sindh Mastiff with the Alangu Hound.



Reduced to guarding and fighting duties, the Indian Sindh Mastiff was reportedly crossed with other protection breeds, most notably the Bull Terr and Kumaon Mastiffs, resulting in the change of appearance and sharpening of the temperament. This fighting variant has reportedly also received some Pakistani Bully Kutta blood, creating a sub-type known as the Indian Bully or Indian Bully Kutta, which is still different than the taller Pakistani Sindh Mastiff.

In recent years, it has been estimated that there are more Indian Bully Kuttas than original Sindh Mastiffs in India. However, the pure Indian Sindh Mastiff is still a respected and valued breed by its fanciers. This powerful mastiff is intelligent and alert, but is also a very aggressive and stubborn Molosser, best suited for experienced owners. Muscular, strongly boned and agile, the Indian Bully is an impressive working dog.

The flat coat is very short and usually solid brown, red or brindle, but most of today's fighting specimens are bicoloured.

Average height is around 29 inches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Curious_Guy

Were these Cheetahs or Leopards ...i doubt that cheetahs were used to hunt . As to my knowledge there are no cheetahs in sub-continent or for that matter anywhere in the world except Africa



terry5 said:


> but was eventually abandoned in favour of cheetahs, which proved to be superiour and far more entertaining hunters.


----------



## terry5

Curious_Guy said:


> Were these Cheetahs or Leopards ...i doubt that cheetahs were used to hunt . As to my knowledge there are no cheetahs in sub-continent or for that matter anywhere in the world except Africa



https://pakistanswildlife.wordpress.com/2012/12/09/where-did-cheetah-go/







Asiatic cheetah with two imperial attendants, during the reign of Shah Alam II (AD. 1764).


----------



## Imad.Khan

Curious_Guy said:


> Were these Cheetahs or Leopards ...i doubt that cheetahs were used to hunt . As to my knowledge there are no cheetahs in sub-continent or for that matter anywhere in the world except Africa



For your information 

https://pakistanswildlife.wordpress.com/2012/12/09/where-did-cheetah-go/

http://www.wildlifeofpakistan.com/wildcats.html


----------



## [Bregs]

I felt asian cheetah unfortunately is not extent because of senseless hunting, in pakistan i think snow leopard is there


----------



## !eon

If you can get a puppy and socialize it, they are way more intelligent and peaceful than other breeds. 
Had in Germany and it used to walk on roads without even chain.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I owned one for a while .. The dog was over 5 tall and literally used to drag me with it.. I had to give it away coz my mother hated it and the neighbours were shyt scared when i took it out for walk..





Asad-Ali said:


> Gulter+bully k cross sy khanda-bully kutta hota ha hunting k liya sab sy alaw nasal


If from hunting you mean they have to run after prey, then no. They are still too much heavy even after crossing with gultair. But they are excellent pig fighters.




Curious_Guy said:


> Were these Cheetahs or Leopards ...i doubt that cheetahs were used to hunt . As to my knowledge there are no cheetahs in sub-continent or for that matter anywhere in the world except Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

These dogs are called different names in Pakistan , there actual breeds are unknown.
These are heavily built , short haired dogs which unfortunately are mostly used for dog fighting and in some cases as guard dogs.

The muzzle , built and characteristics are in general of that of the Molosser Dog , which in reality is an extinct breed due to cross breeding and mixing


----------



## raj76

Change the tittle gives another impression also  though looks nice dog


----------



## friendly_troll96

mulk se bahr hai

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spring Onion

Can anyone please suggest how should I give bath to my dog? He is now About 4 years old. When he was small I used to give him a bath almost every other day but now he does not allow and mock attack when I try to pour water on him. It is a German sheperd Mix breed not pure I think


----------



## Arsalan

friendly_troll96 said:


> mulk se bahr hai


 I wonder how many people will get this point. 
Impressive!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Spring Onion said:


> Can anyone please suggest how should I give bath to my dog? He is now About 4 years old. When he was small I used to give him a bath almost every other day but now he does not allow and mock attack when I try to pour water on him. It is a German sheperd Mix breed not pure I think



groom his hairs daily at least once and dogs should not be bathed daily. now he is not habitual for bath when you discontinued it

so now give him quarterly bath, with daily combing of hairs to ward of dust etc, and while giving bath leash his mouth and chain him too. since he is mix breed shephered his temprament is unpredictable need to take care do not force bath with mouth open

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

[Bregs] said:


> groom his hairs dail ye at least once and dogs should not be bathed daily. now he is not habitual for bath when you discontinued it
> 
> so now give him quarterly bath, with daily combing of hairs to ward of dust etc, and while giving bath leash his mouth and chain him too. since he is mix breed shephered his temprament is unpredictable need to take care do not force bath with mouth open



lolz he can't be chained now. He is not chained and does not allow anyone So i have to take care of him against guests whenever they arrive. That is the problem. So can I make him unconscious somehow and give a bath? Plus his eating habits are bad. He only eat boiled or roasted chicken, pizza, noodles, macronies, likes milk. ect ect and it is all my fault

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Spring Onion said:


> lolz he can't be chained now. He is not chained and does not allow anyone So i have to take care of him against guests whenever they arrive. That is the problem. So can I make him unconscious somehow and give a bath? Plus his eating habits are bad. He only eat boiled or roasted chicken, pizza, noodles, macronies, likes milk. ect ect and it is all my fault



lol now you have spoilt brat to take care of, often out of love we end up pampering a dog to the point of indiscipline from him. you need to handle carefully and groom him daily at least. Vet help can be taken to tranquilize him and give bath but lol i never heared this before for any family dog 

Another million dollar question is if he do not allow to be chained who will give him injections ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

[Bregs] said:


> lol now you have spoilt brat to take care of, often out of love we end up pampering a dog to the point of indiscipline from him. you need to handle carefully and groom him daily at least. Vet help can be taken to tranquilize him and give bath but lol i never heared this before for any family dog



 actually I bought him when he was 23 days old. and yes he is spoiled. though he is a very good dog and can be trained for security purpose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Spring Onion said:


> actually I bought him when he was 23 days old. and yes he is spoiled. though he is a very good dog and can be trained for security purpose



yeah these dogs are fiercely loyal and protective, since he now only allows to come near him, you alone have to take care of him carefully.


----------



## Nilgiri

Spring Onion said:


> lolz he can't be chained now. He is not chained and does not allow anyone So i have to take care of him against guests whenever they arrive. That is the problem. So can I make him unconscious somehow and give a bath? Plus his eating habits are bad. He only eat boiled or roasted chicken, pizza, noodles, macronies, likes milk. ect ect and it is all my fault



Have you tried hosing the sucker . You need to assert who's boss otherwise it will be too late and the dog will permanently be this way (bad habits and picky attitude). You need to call for that dog whisperer guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Not really Pakistani Mastiff i(that's what it's called Internationally) isn't the only indigenous Pakistani dog breed..



Gull Terrier I think is also Pakistani breed.


----------



## Curious_Guy

Thank You for sharing this , i didnt know about Asiatic Cheetah , i really really hope as the article suggests there have been sightings and they are not extinct yet in our Magnificent Balochistan 



terry5 said:


> https://pakistanswildlife.wordpress.com/2012/12/09/where-did-cheetah-go/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asiatic cheetah with two imperial attendants, during the reign of Shah Alam II (AD. 1764).





Imad.Khan said:


> For your information
> 
> https://pakistanswildlife.wordpress.com/2012/12/09/where-did-cheetah-go/
> 
> http://www.wildlifeofpakistan.com/wildcats.html





!eon said:


>







friendly_troll96 said:


> mulk se bahr hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haider_Abbas

Sir is this just a fighting dog or can it be a guard dog also?


----------



## Spring Onion

Nilgiri said:


> Have you tried hosing the sucker . You need to assert who's boss otherwise it will be too late and the dog will permanently be this way (bad habits and picky attitude). You need to call for that dog whisperer guy



Am serious. He is too big now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Spring Onion said:


> Am serious. He is too big now.



now neither you can leave him as he is grown up and wont live with another owner easily, so best is to tame him with compassion n love. hurricane efforts and big heart needed on your part to tame such a big ferocious dog though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Spring Onion said:


> Can anyone please suggest how should I give bath to my dog? He is now About 4 years old. When he was small I used to give him a bath almost every other day but now he does not allow and mock attack when I try to pour water on him. It is a German sheperd Mix breed not pure I think



if you wash the dog make sure its a long hot suuny day and bathe him in the early morning when sun is shining 
also never bathe him in damp wet cool weather as dog can get pneumonia (sp?) also some dogs are known to die of fright from cold water .

or you can get dry powder which you rub into his coat and will clean him good 

*Never bathe dog unless its hot weatherr*



Spring Onion said:


> lolz he can't be chained now. He is not chained and does not allow anyone So i have to take care of him against guests whenever they arrive. That is the problem. So can I make him unconscious somehow and give a bath? Plus his eating habits are bad. He only eat boiled or *roasted chicken, pizza, noodles, macronies*, likes milk. ect ect and it is all my fault



you spoiling him 
cook him some biryani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

This legendary Pakistani/Indian fighting dog is thought by some of its fanciers to have remained pure and unchanged since ancient times, while others question its true origin and background






Ancient Bully .






1) "Animals grow biggest in india ,from india comes the dog that are larger than all others."( Naturalis Historia by Pliny the elder 77CE)

2) "The Indian dogs are very large and even attack lions"( Ctesias,400BC)

3) Aristotle writes in his Book History of animalia 350 BC "They say that the Indian dog is a cross between the tiger and the bitch, not the first cross, but a cross in the third generation; for they say that the first cross is a savage creature. They take the bitch to a lonely spot and tie her up: if the tiger be in an amorous mood he will pair with her; if not he will eat her up, and this casualty is of frequent occurrence"
[Please note here that Aristotle is stressing on They say meaning that a famous fable of his time, please don't misinterpret this to think he confirmed this]

4) We can find mention in Religious Scriptures like Ramayana approximately 900 years BC








*Dogs of the Ancient Indus Valley*






Terra cotta figurine of a dog with a projecting collar. This type of collar is today often used on fighting dogs to protect their throats (H2000-4968/2165-52, Mound E, Trench 54).



Haider_Abbas said:


> Sir is this just a fighting dog or can it be a guard dog also?



fantastic guard dog very loyal and very intelligent .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kraitcorp

Not to troll but is'nt keeping a dog haram in Islam unless the dog is used for hunting, guarding livestock or guarding crops.


----------



## Moon

Kraitcorp said:


> Not to troll but is'nt keeping a dog haram in Islam unless the dog is used for hunting, guarding livestock or guarding crops.


Keeping one inside house is forbidden.


----------



## Nilgiri

terry5 said:


> This legendary Pakistani/Indian fighting dog is thought by some of its fanciers to have remained pure and unchanged since ancient times, while others question its true origin and background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient Bully .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) "Animals grow biggest in india ,from india comes the dog that are larger than all others."( Naturalis Historia by Pliny the elder 77CE)
> 
> 2) "The Indian dogs are very large and even attack lions"( Ctesias,400BC)
> 
> 3) Aristotle writes in his Book History of animalia 350 BC "They say that the Indian dog is a cross between the tiger and the bitch, not the first cross, but a cross in the third generation; for they say that the first cross is a savage creature. They take the bitch to a lonely spot and tie her up: if the tiger be in an amorous mood he will pair with her; if not he will eat her up, and this casualty is of frequent occurrence"
> [Please note here that Aristotle is stressing on They say meaning that a famous fable of his time, please don't misinterpret this to think he confirmed this]
> 
> 4) We can find mention in Religious Scriptures like Ramayana approximately 900 years BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dogs of the Ancient Indus Valley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terra cotta figurine of a dog with a projecting collar. This type of collar is today often used on fighting dogs to protect their throats (H2000-4968/2165-52, Mound E, Trench 54).
> 
> 
> 
> fantastic guard dog very loyal and very intelligent .



Thanks for the thread bro, really interesting to read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Kraitcorp said:


> Not to troll but is'nt keeping a dog haram in Islam unless the dog is used for hunting, guarding livestock or guarding crops.



Not haram, advised against.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Just visiting to see if anyone have picked up on that @friendly_troll96 post. It is such a shame that everyone just missed it. It was such a master stroke. 

@friendly_troll96 it do not changes my point of view on other issues we had but this was classic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

Arsalan said:


> Just visiting to see if anyone have picked up on that @friendly_troll96 post. It is such a shame that everyone just missed it. It was such a master stroke.
> 
> @friendly_troll96 it do not changes my point of view on other issues we had but this was classic.


i don't post such classic stuff out of fear of getting banned. though i get banned anyway. 

Edit: I'm sorry for whatever happened that day. Maybe I was at fault. 
@Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

Curious_Guy said:


> Were these Cheetahs or Leopards ...i doubt that cheetahs were used to hunt . As to my knowledge there are no cheetahs in sub-continent or for that matter anywhere in the world except Africa


cheetah got extinct around 1900s


----------



## Arsalan

friendly_troll96 said:


> i don't post such classic stuff out of fear of getting banned. though i get banned anyway.
> 
> Edit: I'm sorry for whatever happened that day. Maybe I was at fault.
> @Arsalan


Lolz, this dont ofetn gets you banned...
THAT does 

anyway, i look forward for better understanding and a nice time together on the forum. If you may allow be to give a little advise, try and spend some time on military threads. If that to not interests you there are always those political threads or at least the Social events section. Those are the actual serious sections and i will like you to be contributing there as well and assure that there will be a lot for you to learn over there as well. These fun threads in members section, these are great and all of us use them but at that end of the day these are not what this forum is about. I hope you will understand and will think about it.

Have a nice day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Arsalan said:


> Just visiting to see if anyone have picked up on that @friendly_troll96 post. It is such a shame that everyone just missed it. It was such a master stroke.
> 
> @friendly_troll96 it do not changes my point of view on other issues we had but this was classic.



I ignored deliberatly because such a sissy dog reference nah nah at least mujhe itnay khassreef log achay nahi lagtay bilkul bhi. ek teenda numa shareef admi thapar k kabil bhi nahi hota. banda awain hee sharminda hota ha k shareef admi bhi koi thapar laganay wali cheez ha



terry5 said:


> if you wash the dog make sure its a long hot suuny day and bathe him in the early morning when sun is shining
> also never bathe him in damp wet cool weather as dog can get pneumonia (sp?) also some dogs are known to die of fright from cold water .
> 
> or you can get dry powder which you rub into his coat and will clean him good
> 
> *Never bathe dog unless its hot weatherr*
> 
> 
> 
> you spoiling him
> *cook him some biryani*



 sach main he is spoiled indeed. BUT wo masalay wali cheez nahi khata. saada pola kha leta ha. wait I would post some pics



[Bregs] said:


> now neither you can leave him as he is grown up and wont live with another owner easily, so best is to tame him with compassion n love. hurricane efforts and big heart needed on your part to tame such a big ferocious dog though



I want to give him away now because he is about OVER 3 years old almost 4 and he is alone. He gets hyper and now I feel sorry for him. It is interestingly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haviZsultan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I owned one for a while .. The dog was over 5 tall and literally used to drag me with it.. I had to give it away coz my mother hated it and the neighbours were shyt scared when i took it out for walk..


This was in Quetta? Just asking.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haviZsultan said:


> This was in Quetta? Just asking.



Lahore.. I got it from a friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lahore.. I got it from a friend.


Cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Spring Onion said:


> Can anyone please suggest how should I give bath to my dog? He is now About 4 years old. When he was small I used to give him a bath almost every other day but now he does not allow and mock attack when I try to pour water on him. It is a German sheperd Mix breed not pure I think



Tie him from two sides of collar so he cant go left or right 

seriously, should have trained him not to be afraid of water from puppy hood.


----------



## Nilgiri

Sarge said:


> Tie him from two sides of collar so he cant go left or right
> 
> seriously, should have trained him not to be afraid of water from puppy hood.



Old thread digging again bhai?

Actually its a good thing, lets hear an update from ms. spring onion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Nilgiri said:


> Old thread digging again bhai?
> 
> Actually its a good thing, lets hear an update from ms. spring onion



year is the same so far 

6 month old qualifies also ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

Bullying is wrong.


----------



## Clutch

TruthHurtz said:


> Bullying is wrong.



The word bully in bully kutta has nothing to do with the bullying as in oppressing another. The bully in bully kutta means the loose skin around the dog face and neck. Just fyi.


----------



## Little Falcon

It's so tall.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Spring Onion said:


> I want to give him away now because he is about OVER 3 years old almost 4 and he is alone. He gets hyper and now I feel sorry for him. It is interestingly


He needs a mate.


----------



## friendly_troll96

قناص said:


> He needs a mate.


or neutering 

someone please change the title of the thread. i burst into laughter every time this thread pops up.


----------



## Zibago

That mother trucker is huge i have never seen a bully without a big chain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Zibago said:


> That mother trucker is huge i have never seen a bully without a big chain



I grew up through a Rottweiler, a chocolate Doberman, a massive Great Dane, a German Shepherd and a Neapolitan Mastiffs pair but I am afraid of keeping a Bully Kutta. Still one of my three favourite breeds along with the Kangal and the Alabai. Thinking about getting a Samoyed now, pure sled pedigree, just afraid of its susceptibility to heat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

krash said:


> I grew up through a Rottweiler, a chocolate Doberman, a massive Great Dane, a German Shepherd and a Neapolitan Mastiffs pair but I am afraid of keeping a Bully Kutta. Still one of my three favourite breeds along with the Kangal and the Alabai. Thinking about getting a Samoyed now, pure sled pedigree, just afraid of its susceptibility to heat.



Got any pics of your doggies? They sound awesome.


----------



## DJ_Viper

Bully Kutta is a descendant of the extinct breed Alaunt that originated in Sindh (desert area of Kutch), Rajasthan and South Punjab (Bhawalpur) regions of modern-day Pakistan.
[/QUOTE]

I like the PDF forum. So much diversity in topics and I love dogs. The following two are my best friends and they are trained to handle any situation. Strong loving yet, merciless if they have to act on some event.







View attachment 312943

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

krash said:


> I grew up through a Rottweiler, a chocolate Doberman, a massive Great Dane, a German Shepherd and a Neapolitan Mastiffs pair but I am afraid of keeping a Bully Kutta. Still one of my three favourite breeds along with the Kangal and the Alabai. Thinking about getting a Samoyed now, pure sled pedigree, just afraid of its susceptibility to heat.


Well i cant keep dogs in my house but my uncle has bully kuttas they are not as aggressive as ordinary bully but they are not as friendly as retrievers either


----------



## Signalian

DJ_Viper said:


> I like the PDF forum. So much diversity in topics and I love dogs. The following two are my best friends and they are trained to handle any situation. Strong loving yet, merciless if they have to act on some event.
> 
> View attachment 365238
> View attachment 365239
> View attachment 312943


Neo mastiff is a low activity dog.


----------



## ali_raza

bully is a mean dog.efficient and sleek.


----------



## DJ_Viper

Sarge said:


> Neo mastiff is a low activity dog.



I have a Pit Bull (pics posted), and he is VERY aggressive. Its like he wants combat with other dogs every minute. Just full of energy. The Shepherd is different, he's very pleasant and plays with everyone. Only barks when need be.


----------



## Signalian

DJ_Viper said:


> I have a Pit Bull (pics posted), and he is VERY aggressive. Its like he wants combat with other dogs every minute. Just full of energy. The Shepherd is different, he's very pleasant and plays with everyone. Only barks when need be.


Pit bull is not socialised well. it could also think of itself a pack leader, instead of taking you as one.


----------



## DJ_Viper

Sarge said:


> Pit bull is not socialised well. it could also think of itself a pack leader, instead of taking you as one.



So far, he knows I am the "man" . He doesn't socialize well probably due to his instinct. Pit Bull and Shepherds are like the Lions and the Cheetahs of the dogs family. I am sure that in a jungle, all other animals think how come the lions and cheetahs arne't that friendly to them


----------



## Signalian

DJ_Viper said:


> So far, he knows I am the "man" . He doesn't socialize well probably due to his instinct. Pit Bull and Shepherds are like the Lions and the Cheetahs of the dogs family. I am sure that in a jungle, all other animals think how come the lions and cheetahs arne't that friendly to them


im going to post a few vids.

you can see what things need improvement where. i dont like pointing out mistakes in others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

Sarge said:


> im going to post a few vids.
> 
> you can see what things need improvement where. i dont like pointing out mistakes in others.



There is improvement in everything. I need a lot of improvement. I don't think anyone should take constructive criticism to some other level. But yea, do post the video. I'd like to see.


----------



## Signalian

DJ_Viper said:


> There is improvement in everything. I need a lot of improvement. I don't think anyone should take constructive criticism to some other level. But yea, do post the video. I'd like to see.


https://defence.pk/threads/an-insight-into-dog-training.470430/#post-9071802


----------



## krash

Nilgiri said:


> Got any pics of your doggies? They sound awesome.



Sadly not here with me. Almost all of them are from analogue cameras anyway. They were amazing, only had one bad experience with the German Shepherd, which wasn't really his fault. I got a vid shot by the owner of the Samoyed pups' mum and dad,








Zibago said:


> Well i cant keep dogs in my house



Why not?



Zibago said:


> but my uncle has bully kuttas they are not as aggressive as ordinary bully but they are not as friendly as retrievers either



It's a bit more complicated. There really isn't a proper pedigree for the Bully. Even today they are mostly bred with traits for baiting/fighting above everything else, we don't even have standardised coats for them. All this makes them a very assertive breed and hence you have to be very careful and tough with them, you make one slip and the bully will challenge you as the alpha. It also makes the dogs, in general, and the breed, in particular, remain very unpredictable. Couple that with their strength and size and you have a potential monster. Given what my tame german shepherd did to my uncle, I wouldn't keep a bully, bullterr or gul dong in my house ever.

What's an ordinary bully?



DJ_Viper said:


> I have a Pit Bull (pics posted), and he is VERY aggressive. Its like he wants combat with other dogs every minute. Just full of energy. The Shepherd is different, he's very pleasant and plays with everyone. Only barks when need be.



The pic you posted isn't of a pitbul, it seems to be a black coat Neapolitan Mastiff.

Furthermore, pitbulls, if I remember correctly, come from a fighting/baiting pedigree and hence aren't very dog friendly. OTOH, pretty much all shepherds are dog friendly since team work within the pack was a big plus in their original purpose. But of course, you can raise a shepherd to be a monster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

krash said:


> What's an ordinary bully?


AN assertive aggressive dog that doesn't let you even enter his space without showing aggressionMost buly kuttas i encountered were super aggressive and just want to escape their chains so they can bite me on the other hand retrievers ten to be very well behaved and playful


krash said:


> Why not?


No pets rule in my house :-//

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

krash said:


> The pic you posted isn't of a pitbul, it seems to be a black coat Neapolitan Mastiff.
> 
> Furthermore, pitbulls, if I remember correctly, come from a fighting/baiting pedigree and hence aren't very dog friendly. OTOH, pretty much all shepherds are dog friendly since team work within the pack was a big plus in their original purpose. But of course, you can raise a shepherd to be a monster.



I guess you know the breed of my dog more than I and my vet does . I've had dogs for like 30 years... and it is a Pit bull and yes, he isn't dog friendly due to his combative nature.


----------



## krash

Zibago said:


> AN assertive aggressive dog that doesn't let you even enter his space without showing aggressionMost buly kuttas i encountered were super aggressive and just want to escape their chains so they can bite me on the other hand retrievers ten to be very well behaved and playful



Ah ok ok. My fault. I thought you were talking about your uncle's dog's breed against retrievers and some other type of bully but you were talking about your uncle's dog in particular against other bully kutas and retrievers.

This unpredictability in the breed is exactly what keeps me away from them.



Zibago said:


> No pets rule in my house :-//



That sucks. Pets are amazing.




DJ_Viper said:


> I guess you know the breed of my dog more than I and my vet does . I've had dogs for like 30 years... and it is a Pit bull and yes, he isn't dog friendly due to his combative nature.



Either that or you selected the wrong picture from the internet, willy nilly. They're both quite different. Btw did you know that "Pit Bull" isn't a breed?

All Pit Bull breeds (American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, American Bully and Staffordshire Bull Terrier) have a squarer face with a shorter muzzle and relatively taut skin, especially around the face and neck. The neapolitan mastiffs, or pretty much all mastiffs for that matter, have loose hanging skin with elongated muzzles and a more narrower face. The Bully Kutta is also a mastiff and the loose skin puts the 'Bully' in the Bully Kutta. It also is the first thing which let's you distinguish between a Bully and a Gull Dong which are often erroneously claimed to be Bully Kuttas. You can clearly see what I'm talking about.

American Pit Bull Terrier,






American Bully,






Neapolitan Mastiff,










Bully Kutta,












Which does the guy in your pic belong to?





View attachment 365239



After 30 years one would think that it'd be easy to differentiate between terriers and mastiffs.


----------



## Zibago

krash said:


> Which does the guy in your pic belong to?


The internet http://s3.amazonaws.com/dogscute/rottweiler-guard-dog-training.html


http://open.az/poleznoe/print:page,1,90949-sobaki-dejjstvitelno-druzja-cheloveka.html





So this ferrari wala now just posted random pics of dogs from internet and now he is claiming them as his own 
@Joe Shearer @nair @The Sandman @Moonlight @WAJsal @django
All it takes is reverse image search to find source of a picture 

He is a liar and a pretty bad one

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zibago

krash said:


> Ah ok ok. My fault. I thought you were talking about your uncle's dog's breed against retrievers and some other type of bully but you were talking about your uncle's dog in particular against other bully kutas and retrievers.
> 
> This unpredictability in the breed is exactly what keeps me away from them.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks. Pets are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that or you selected the wrong picture from the internet, willy nilly. They're both quite different. Btw did you know that "Pit Bull" isn't a breed?
> 
> All Pit Bull breeds (American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, American Bully and Staffordshire Bull Terrier) have a squarer face with a shorter muzzle and relatively taut skin, especially around the face and neck. The neapolitan mastiffs, or pretty much all mastiffs for that matter, have loose hanging skin with elongated muzzles and a more narrower face. The Bully Kutta is also a mastiff and the loose skin puts the 'Bully' in the Bully Kutta. It also is the first thing which let's you distinguish between a Bully and a Gull Dong which are often erroneously claimed to be Bully Kuttas. You can clearly see what I'm talking about.
> 
> American Pit Bull Terrier,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Bully,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neapolitan Mastiff,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bully Kutta,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which does the guy in your pic belong to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365239
> 
> 
> 
> After 30 years one would think that it'd be easy to differentiate between terriers and mastiffs.


I have heard Pitbulls were actually bred to be friendly dogs


----------



## nair

Zibago said:


> The internet http://s3.amazonaws.com/dogscute/rottweiler-guard-dog-training.html
> 
> 
> http://open.az/poleznoe/print:page,1,90949-sobaki-dejjstvitelno-druzja-cheloveka.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this ferrari wala now just posted random pics of dogs from internet and now he is claiming them as his own
> @Joe Shearer @nair @The Sandman @Moonlight @WAJsal @django
> All it takes is reverse image search to find source of a picture
> 
> He is a liar and a pretty bad one


lol.... good find @Roybot


----------



## mirage

terry5 said:


> View attachment 312942
> 
> 
> View attachment 312943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bully Kutta is a descendant of the extinct breed Alaunt that originated in Sindh (desert area of Kutch), Rajasthan and South Punjab (Bhawalpur) regions of modern-day Pakistan.
> 
> The earliest glimpse of this breed comes from an old painting of Mughal Era where Mughal Emperor Akbar is hunting with Bully Kutta type dog (Sindhi Mastiff) along with cheetahs on a hunting expeditions.
> 
> There are accounts of Bully Kutta dog fighting in Punjab during the reign of Maha Rajah Ranjit Singh, the first Maharaja of the Sikh Empire.]] However the appearance of modern day bully Kutta may happen been achieved by cross breeding with other breeds as theories suggest that, during the British invasion, the British soldiers brought English mastiff dogs and English Bull terriors and staffordshire bull terrier with them to India. These dogs later bred with the regional Sindhi mastiff breeds [1].
> 
> Bully Kuttas are now enjoying a healthy increase in popularity, either as a working/protector dog or as a family pet. All over the world, they are used variously as "hog dogs" (catching escaped pigs or hunting razorbacks)


beautiful strong dogs . i love dogs and have 3 dalmatian too .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

nair said:


> lol.... good find @Roybot


Uncle google zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Zibago said:


> The internet http://s3.amazonaws.com/dogscute/rottweiler-guard-dog-training.html
> 
> 
> http://open.az/poleznoe/print:page,1,90949-sobaki-dejjstvitelno-druzja-cheloveka.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this ferrari wala now just posted random pics of dogs from internet and now he is claiming them as his own
> @Joe Shearer @nair @The Sandman @Moonlight @WAJsal @django
> All it takes is reverse image search to find source of a picture
> 
> He is a liar and a pretty bad one



Ah figures. I thought he posted those pictures to say that his actual dogs looked like these.



Zibago said:


> I have heard Pitbulls were actually bred to be friendly dogs



Na lala. Those are just recent attempts at bettering the Pit Bull's image. The "Bull" in the Pit Bull comes from the original "Bull Dog" (not the breed) genetic mixture in the breed. All Pit Bull breeds are a mix of terriers and "Bull Dogs". The Bull Dogs themselves got their name because they were bred for bull baiting. So essentially, you can say that every "Bull" breed, pretty much, is descended from baiting dogs. I know this isn't very scientific but it gives you a rough idea of the breeds' histories. 

Wiki,



> Pit bulls were created by breeding bulldogs and terriers together to produce a dog that combined the gameness and agility of the terrier with the strength of the bulldog.[3] In the United Kingdom, these dogs were used in blood sports such as bull-baiting and bear-baiting. These blood sports were officially eliminated in 1835 as Britain began to introduce animal welfare laws. Since dogfights were cheaper to organize and far easier to conceal from the law than bull or bear baits, blood sport proponents turned to pitting their dogs against each other instead. Dog fighting was used as both a blood sport (often involving gambling) and a way to continue to test the quality of their stock. For decades afterwards, dog fighting clandestinely took place in small areas of Britain and America. In the early 20th century pit bulls were used as catch dogs in America for semi-wild cattle and hogs, to hunt, and drive livestock, and as family companions.[3] Some have been selectively bred for their fighting prowess.[5][6]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

first import in uk
meet jaaga he dead now he got to old but this was back in the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

krash said:


> Ah figures. I thought he posted those pictures to say that his actual dogs looked like these.
> 
> 
> 
> Na lala. Those are just recent attempts at bettering the Pit Bull's image. The "Bull" in the Pit Bull comes from the original "Bull Dog" (not the breed) genetic mixture in the breed. All Pit Bull breeds are a mix of terriers and "Bull Dogs". The Bull Dogs themselves got their name because they were bred for bull baiting. So essentially, you can say that every "Bull" breed, pretty much, is descended from baiting dogs. I know this isn't very scientific but it gives you a rough idea of the breeds' histories.
> 
> Wiki,


Thats exactly what he did and few months back he posted poc of a ferrari and claimed it as his own he is a baboon leagi media cell goon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mav3rick

Spring Onion said:


> actually I bought him when he was 23 days old. and yes he is spoiled. though he is a very good dog and can be trained for security purpose




I had a rottweiler a few years ago, he hated baths and so I used to chain him with very little room to maneuver and then I would hose him, put shampoo on him, scrub him, made attempts to stop him from eating shampoo off himself and finally hosed him and patted him. I would then leave him for 15-20 minutes in the sun to dry before letting him lose again.

You need to introduce a choker chain to the dog and let him know who the alpha is. Tie him up and hose him good.


----------

